# Teichvorstellung von TomTom71



## tomtom71 (2. Juli 2012)

anbei als Test und zum Start ein Bild unseres Teiches aus dem Jahre 2011.


----------



## tomtom71 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

so,scheint funktioniert zu haben. 

In den nächsten Tagen kommen noch Bilder dazu, und auch die Beschreibung was wir uns dabei gedacht haben.

Bis dahin alles Gute


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Hallo Tom!

Herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns!

Das Foto macht neugierig auf mehr - bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Joerg (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Hi TomTom,
:Willkommen2

Wie, jetzt müssen wir erst mal ein paar Tage warten?
Komm in die Gänge und schreib was zu deinen tollen Teich.


----------



## katja (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

wow  sehr schön, was bisher zu sehen ist 

ach ja.... :willkommen auch von mir


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Hallo Tom?
:Willkommen2
Das Bild vom Teich...sehr schön
Aaaaaaber,
Tiefe, Größe der Fläche, Besatz, Filtertechnik, ......

Immer her mit den Infos


----------



## tomtom71 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Erst einmal danke, danke, danke für den Empfang.
2011 haben wir angefangen mit einem Landschaftsgärtner den Garten etwas „ansehnlicher“ zu gestallten. Ein Teich musste her. Grundfläche ca. 30m2 im Durschnitt 1m tief + große Flachwasserzone für Pflanzen. Holzterrasse hinzu und unterm Wasserfall ein begehbarer Weinkeller.
Der Teich war so ausgelegt das er „alleine“ funktionieren soll. Lediglich eine O… Pumpe für den Wasserfall und ein Skimmer für die Oberfläche waren geplant. Klappt bislang auch wunderbar.
Doch dann sahen wir beim Züchter Koi`s und seitdem ….. was soll ich sagen, haben wir dann den ein oder anderen adoptiert.
Im Winter gehen die Tierchen allerdings aufgrund der geringen Tiefe in die Innenhälterung. Dort stehen ein 1000L Becken  mit Innenfilter / Sauerstoff und Heizung zur Verfügung. Auch bis dato problemlos am Laufen. 
Ganz zufrieden bin ich allerdings mit der Kieslösung im Teich noch nicht. Hier ist die komplette Fläche zugekiest. Deshalb bin ich für Vorschläge über alternativen Bodengrund offen.

Dank und Gruß
TomTom71


----------



## Joerg (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Hi TomTom,
kling eher wie ein Navigationsteil.

Mit den kleinen buten hat es bei einigen so angefangen.
Die werden ja schnell größer und auch zutraulich, dann ist man am überlegen wie man es ihnen etwas angenehmer machen kann.

Einen passenden Filter solltest du mal einplanen, der kann viel von dem Dreck rausholen,
bevor er sich darin ablagert und Probleme macht.

Anstatt grobem Kies ist Sand oder feiner Kies eine Alternative, da kann sich kaum was in die Zwischenräume setzen.


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Hallo 

Schönes Teichlein  aber als Vorderpfälzer würde mich dein begehbarer Weinkeller im moment .......lassen wir das jetzt besser, sieht super aus ,aber ob das so für Koi geeignet ist , glaub ich eher nicht

Gruss Patrick


----------



## blackbird (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Hi Tom,
herzlich willkommen! Sieht schick aus, was ihr Euch da geschaffen habt. Der begehbare Weinkeller würde mich als Weinliebhaber auch en detail interessieren... 

Ansonsten  - jetzt nach dem Anfüttern mit einem Bild - bitte gerne mehr Bilder...

Viele Grüße aus Berlin,
Tim


----------



## Springmaus (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Hallo,

@TomTom71:  hab ich richtig verstanden Weinprobe bei Euch im Keller 2 


Spaß aber noch mehr Bilder und Bilder und Bilder


----------



## lotta (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

hallo tomtom
mann ist das mal ein toller teich... 
meinen glückwunsch...
hab leider  auch eine zu geringe tiefe für die  koihaltung...
und muss mir im nächsten jahr , wenn die 3 wachsen, was dazu einfallen lassen 
winter- innenhälterung machen wir auch, aus eben diesem grund.
wie werdet ihr das tiefenproblem in den nächsten jahren  lösen ? 
habt ihr schon ne idee ? 
würde mich als anregung echt interessieren.
ich denke bei uns an aufmauern, anders werde ich es wohl kaum schaffen. aber vielleicht hast du noch bessere ideen ???
na, genießt erstmal euer super schönes fleckchen , eure idylle....
schönen sommer und liebe grüße lotta


----------



## tomtom71 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

so melde mich zurück.

Boah hier tut sich ja richtig was. Also erst mal Danke für die nette Begrüßung.
Patrick K, blackbird und vor allem Springmaus habe mich hier eigentlich wegen dem Teich angemeldet und nicht um wilde Weinkellerpartiekuren zu feiern. Aber wer ernsthaft Interesse hat dem kann ich sicherlich weiterhelfen. 

Jetzt zum Teich lotta, ja wie immer baut man alles zu klein, zu flach und grundsätzlich falsch. In der Schule haben sie immer gesagt, ich zitiere "Tom, zu klein, zu dick ein Jahr zurück" was soll`s bin auch groß geworden. Und dem Teich wird über lang oder kurz ähnliches blühen. Im Augenblick bleibt alles wie es ist. Sind froh das die gröbsten Arbeiten erledigt sind. Aber über lang oder kurz heist es wohl Abschied nehmen von der neuen Teichfolie, alles raus, tiefer graben, neue Folie rein und sich erneut über die volbrachte Arbeit freuen. Aber die nächsten zwei drei Jahre muss es so ersteinmal laufen. Alternativ denken wir auch über einen zweiten Teich nach. Dann allerdings ein reiner Koiteich ... mal schauen was die Zeit so bringt. Bilder kriegt Ihr, im Augenblick allerdings nur von 2011. 2012 Bilder folgen sowie hier mal die Sonne scheint.

Für die oben genannten habe ich noch ein Bild vom Keller hochgeladen ......


----------



## blackbird (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Hi Tom.

Ist schon klar, dass Du wegen des Teichs hier bist. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass man über das Außenrum schweigen muss... Ich wollt mich auch nicht zu 'ner Weinprobe bei Dir einladen  sondern eher etwas von Deinem Keller erfahren. Wie ist der gebaut, welche Temperatur und Luftfeuchte herrschen dort vor und wie konstant sind diese...? Vielleicht, falls Du Lust hast, davon mehr zu erzählen, kannst Du ja unter Haus und Garten noch einen Beitrag hierüber verfassen... 
Ich überlege, unter einem Gewächshaus, welches ich gerade am entwerfen bin, evtl. einen solchen Keller zu errichten und bin daher sehr an diesem Thema interessiert.

So, zurück zu Deinem Teich. Sieht sehr schick aus, nicht nur der Teich, sondern die ganze Anlage mit dem Hügel, der Terrasse und dem Steg übers Wasser! 
Was sind das für graue Kästchen (Schalter, Sensoren?) auf beiden Seiten mittig am Steg...?

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Hallo Tom 

Das eine, schliest das andere ja nicht aus

Ich finde die Idee super, Schatzi ich geh noch mal kurz an den Teich :sekt

@ Blackb.



> ... Ich wollt mich auch nicht zu 'ner Weinprobe bei Dir einladen sondern eher etwas von Deinem Keller erfahren.



Hast du dir den Kopf gestoßen ? ,natürlich kommen wir zur Weinprobepartie:sekt

Ich bring dir auch einen guten Riesling mit

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Joerg (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Patrik,
Weinprobe mit Teichbesichtigung klingt toll. Bin auch dabei.
Dann könnten wir in Ruhe mal über die künftigen Erweiterungen reden.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

Eben, manchmal muß man das Positive, mit dem Positiven verbinden 

Keine Angst ,bei uns wächst soviel  davon , von einer Lese könnte sich das ganze Forum Jahrelang besaufen.....

.......aber ich muß gestehen, mir schmeckt die Riesling Scholle, am Teich, am aller besten 2

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## lotta (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichvorstellung von TomTom71*

na, 
bei so ner weinprobe, mit gleichzeitiger " superteichbesichtigung"   ,
würde ich doch glatt mitmachen! aber, sag mal tom, wo wohnt ihr denn... ???
die postleitzahl, scheint mir recht weit , von mir, weg zu sein...
na, dann trinkt ihr halt einen für mich mit.
obwohl.... der teich, würde mich schon sehr, aus der nähe interessieren !!! 
 liebe grüße und viel spass bei der weinprobe, so sie denn zustande kommt,

lotta


----------

